# Best Flexitrack?



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

In your opinion...........Atlas or Peco?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I only have experience with Atlas


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Ive used both, I use Atlas flex, with Peco turnouts. (I prefer Atlas flex). After its painted, and ballasted, it’s fine (imo)…cheers☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would say they would be comparable to each other….neither is better or worse than the other….


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

aquakiwi said:


> In your opinion...........Atlas or Peco?


 In my case neither. My favorite flex track is Micro Engineering code 55 because of its super-realistic looks. However, I do have some Atlas code 80, which is anything but realistic looking, but I only use it as hidden track. New Atlas code 55 track also looks much better than their older code 55 flex. I use a few Peco turnouts, but not their flex track, so I don't have any experience with Peco flex track.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for your opinions, I think I will stick with Peco, which i'm currently using. House is on market so soon a new house and new layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm with Traction Fan in recommending the MicroEngineering track. I prefer it because it's flexible, not springy. It's harder to shape, but once shaped, it stays that way.


----------

